# RCACC Tribute to the RCMP killed in the line of Duty.



## LF(CMO) (10 Mar 2005)

Our local RCACC payed Tribute to the 'Fallen Four' on Weds evening.  The Insp (CO) from the local detachment spoke to the 50+ Cadets at the opening Parade.  As he called the names of the fallen, a Cadet answered form the ranks. The local branch RCL performed the Last Post ceremony with the laying of the Poppies etc.  We concluded with our pipe band playing the traditional 'Amazing Grace'.

 I'm a CIC officer and also 2nd Vice of the local branch of the RCL.  Did any of the other Corps have a tribute of some sort?


----------



## Chang (10 Mar 2005)

my CO is a RCMP so he most likely will bring something up on parade


----------

